# We did it!



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I've lived in MN all 31+ years of my life but only in the Twin Cities metro for 8 years. This is the first time I can remember being in a true blizzard warning while living in the metro, and of course it's in mid April, haha. The metro's relatively urban environment tends to break up strong winds to a certain degree, so any blizzard warnings usually stop a county or two to the west and we end up with "just" a winter storm warning. Well, not this time. Thanks, Mother Nature! :thumbup:

Also, today's daytime high temp was 30F. Normal is 57F, last year it was 66F, and it was 89F in 2003 (record).


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm not sure to say congratulations  , or I'm sorry  ... be safe with that crazy spring weather!.. and please keep it up there!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I see my neighbor shoveling. Good 3-4 inches NW of Twin Cities.

About to just put my Pre-emergent down on the snow just so I can say I did something for the lawn. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> I see my neighbor shoveling. Good 3-4 inches NW of Twin Cities.
> 
> About to just put my Pre-emergent down on the snow just so I can say I did something for the lawn. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, I hear ya. I had a bag of soluble humic acid delivered today (kudos to the mailman!). Wondering if I'll ever get to use it...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep, can't wait to sell my wheeler and plow and be done with winter!

Summer will probably come in hot like last year.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

This is why I will never live farther north than Alabama


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

A few crashes have been reported in the metro this evening, and the entire southwest portion of the state is literally closed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow. People lose their minds when there's talk of flurries South of Macon, GA.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Snowiest April on record....


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Mother Nature to Minnesota:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MN peeps. Great deal on 3 greens mowers that need some work.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/d/john-deere-greens-mowers/6565615106.html


----------

